# Big A** Snorkels



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Although these weren't meant for deep water but are fully water tight, they were actually meant to get the CVT and engine airbox intakes out of the heavy dust-zone that runs behind these on our dry and dusty roads. Still..they are..major snorkels if I ever find myself in deep water. And the CVT side has a booster fan built in..just in case..

Stacks 2 on Vimeo


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well look at that... It only took 10 years but we Finally got you to snorkel something!!!!! :rockn:

Looks bad *****!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Well look at that... It only took 10 years but we Finally got you to snorkel something!!!!! :rockn:
> 
> Looks bad *****!


Yeah I know...I thought to myself "hay I snorkeled something..have to post it on MIMB"...lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm so proud of you.  lol. My heart is now content.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh...so happy...


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

I thought it was the brute until I saw the vid. Looks great.


----------

